# HP T450 Digital Camcorder- Broken Tripod Socket



## Crazy-U2_Nin-ja (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a HP T450 digital camcorder I bought 2 years ago. The camcorder is working fine, but last summer I took it on vacation with me and accidentally left a mini tripod screwed into it when I packed it up. I took it out and the tripod had broken off of the camera, breaking the socket with it. It looks like the whole socket is part of a whole piece that's connected to the camera with screws, making it seem like if I just replace the part I can get a new tripod socket. I've been searching for months for a place that carries the part I need, but I can't find it. Any suggestions on where to look, or do I need to take the camera to a repair shop to get the piece replaced?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I assume that you've tried to unscrew the broken piece every way you can think of. A small machine shop might be able to help - they may have tools and tricks that we mere mortals do not. Otherwise you'll be paying a visit the repair shop.


----------



## Crazy-U2_Nin-ja (Feb 12, 2013)

The socket and the whole area around it has been completely broken off, exposing a hole in the camera. The camera still works, but I'd like to get the piece that has the hole in it replaced before something happens because of the hole. I could probably replace the piece myself, as I said, it's just held together by 2 screws and it looks like replacing the piece would fix the hole. But I can't find the piece anywhere.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Crazy-U2_Nin-ja :wave:

I suspect you'll need to contact HP for the specific part :sad:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Another option would be to try to find another unit that's broken in some other way. Offer the owner a couple of coins and you'll have a donor unit. Probably not the most practical solution but if HP won't help...


----------

